# No One's Collection



## No One (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi All, Just thought i would start a picture thread, to show you some of My T's in My collection. Don't have many T's and the Pics aren't the greatest.
But i hope you like,

Thanks for looking.





































Will put some more up from Time to time. keep looking.


----------



## fang333999 (Jul 29, 2008)

awesome pictures!


----------



## WARPIG (Jul 29, 2008)

Great pics, nice T's

PIG-


----------



## SoupyC (Jul 29, 2008)

Aye, great pics!


----------



## No One (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks..
Here are a few pics of some of my Slings and Juvie's


----------



## Grako (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice collection, nice pictures!


----------



## seanbond (Jul 29, 2008)

interesting pix and selection!


----------



## No One (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi all. I recently Rehoused one of my OBT's and decided to get some pics. Took alot as it's one of the only times i get to see it .


----------



## Grako (Jul 30, 2008)

That is one plump looking OBT!


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice pictures


----------



## No One (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks 
Yeah the OBT should be molting soon, Thats why i rehoused it before it gets bigger  

Here is some more of my collection,
Hope you like..


----------



## seanbond (Aug 2, 2008)

nice shots!


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Aug 2, 2008)

The anthoscurria geniculata looks really good in the first post i love the anthoscurria genus. i have an anthoscurria insubtillis


----------



## No One (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah the A.geniculata molted about 2 weeks before the Pic, So He is still looking good  thanks.

Here is my P.irminia, still Small but i love the colours it keeps through out it's Life.











And A freshly Molted X.immanis, also still small, but starting to show some nice colour











Thanks again For looking..
Hope you like


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Aug 4, 2008)

Not bad pics!!  Heh your T's are growing nicely, I see 

-=ICM=-


----------



## No One (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah growing very Nicely, thanks ,
Thats cause i get them from a really good Supplier 
Thought i would post some more.


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Aug 4, 2008)

gah, i'm sitting on 2.3 or so P. parvula's and none of them have molted out yet   Yours looks stunning!! 
Hehe likin the new borders for your photos, too

-=ICM=-


----------



## Kamikaze (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice Pics! What Camera did you use?


----------



## No One (Aug 5, 2008)

Cool thanks, Yeah she molted awhile ago already  Still waiting on your male 
Thanks found a easy to use program for the borders.

Thanks normally use a nikon, but i think most of these i took with a Canon 400D


----------



## Dean86 (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice Pics Buddy.. What Program do u use to do the borders?


----------



## AlainL (Aug 5, 2008)

Beautiful photos and collection :clap: 

But we need to see more African sp.


----------



## Dean86 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wont be seeing much of them im also from South Africa... We not allowed keeping our local T's. Wish we could though:?


----------



## No One (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah Like Dean Said. It's illegal to keep them, and I can't seem to find any running around outside :? Will be going up to the farm in summer, so hopefully find some and photograph them .


----------



## Dean86 (Aug 6, 2008)

I wish i could Find them ouside.. all I find outside is black and brown widows..
Bark Scorpions and daddy long legs


----------



## canyue (Aug 6, 2008)

Very good 
I am a Chinese spider lovers hope that we help a lot Thank you


----------



## Krazy Kat (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice pics,love them all....:clap:


----------



## No One (Aug 8, 2008)

Thought i should add some pics .
Sorry if it's a Pic of the Same T.
Most of mine are still small and are not really photogenic


----------



## AubZ (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice Pics No One.

Some really cool T's you got in your collection.


----------



## opticle (Aug 24, 2008)

awesome shots mate, your collection is stunning, i like the E.cyanognathus


----------



## No One (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks, yeah my collection has grown a bit  lol. and the E.cyanognthus is one of my Favourites..
Here is some more, taken at supper time


----------



## No One (Aug 26, 2008)

Just some more Pics. hope you like...


----------



## No One (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi all. thought i would post some more pics of my T's. Hope you like. Please feel free to coment


----------



## AubZ (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice Pics No One.   I see you finally got your H maculata.  

How big is the 2nd T apophysis?  I have a couple of them and none of them are even close to black.


----------



## varucu (Sep 9, 2008)

beautiful pics and collection man. especially that e. cyanognathus


----------



## samthebugman (Sep 9, 2008)

VERY NICE COLLECTION! Your OBT is as nice and fat as mine  Keep up the good work buddy!


----------



## No One (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Yeah i really like the E.cyanognathus . that one had just molted. must see it know a few days later, will try get pics ..
@AubZ they the same T.apophysis  still small though i would say about 5cm
And yeah i did finally get that H.mac  thanks Man


----------



## AubZ (Sep 10, 2008)

You kidding me?  When did you get those?


----------



## No One (Sep 11, 2008)

Only got one T.apophysis. got it about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## SterlingAce (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow really really stunning! A few of them are on my wanted list :drool:


----------



## No One (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah some of those have been on my wanted list for awhile know.. Not that easy getting them hear .
hear is some more pics of my Blue fang, and skeleton.. the last picture of the Blue fang is taken with natural light .


----------



## varucu (Sep 14, 2008)

gorgeous :clap:


----------



## No One (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi all, Just thought i would post some updated pictures.. Thanks again for looking . And thanks for the Comments..


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Sep 29, 2008)

Love the good qulity pics nice


----------



## pedipalps (Sep 29, 2008)

Very nice photos!


----------



## Cmendel (Sep 30, 2008)

Awesome collection, jealous of numerous T's you have:wall:


----------



## No One (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi all. Thanks again for the Coments 
yeah my collection has grown abit from the one Rosie Sling i bought about 9months ago, to what i have know 
Just some more pics. hope you like,



















































Thanks for Looking


----------



## SterlingAce (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow stunning! :drool:  :worship:


----------



## No One (Oct 21, 2008)

I know it's not a T, but thought he looked pretty cool so i though i will add him in .





Hear is an updated pic of my T.apophysis, And some others i got to take pics of when rehousing them ..
Hope you like.































Thanks for looking


----------



## No One (Oct 23, 2008)

So nobody going to coment on my Photo's . 
Just kiding,,
Hear are a few pics of my First Mating atempt hope you like, Not the best pics as i didn't want to disturb them


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Oct 23, 2008)

No One said:


>


I always think this kind of photo is really cool... a rare-to-catch occurrence!  Hopefully you mated him soon after this photo!

-=ICM=-


----------



## No One (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah i mated him the next day .. Not sure if anything will come from them though,, The female hasn't molted in about 5months and was looking pretty fat, and she Still hasn't eaten anything since they mated.. 

Just some pics i got of 2 of my T's molting ..
Hope you Like,, 





















Please feel free to coment .. Good or bad i don't mind


----------



## ReMoVeR (Oct 24, 2008)

good cam awesome Ts and nice photographer "Look" as u catch  what it seems the best moment =) gratz on every single pic u have in here!


----------



## No One (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks ReMoVeR, aprreciate the coments .. 
Just some more Of my T's, some i have done before but they have molted so I thought  i should repost them..














































Hope you like and thanks for looking


----------



## No One (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi all. Just some more Pics.. Only got 2 avics in my collection at the moment. A female A.versicolor and A Female A.avicularia. so hear are some pictures of the 2.
Hope you like..




































Thanks for Looking


----------



## ReMoVeR (Nov 10, 2008)

oh man i love avics!!  that versi is AWESOME :drool:  i need to get one!!!! :drool:


----------



## rochin (Nov 10, 2008)

wow!!! thats awesome!! your collection has grown a lot!!!!!  congrats!! and keep the pictures comming!!!!!


----------



## No One (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah starting to Love avics again, Just all this Talk about Them just dying, still deciding if i want to get more . 
Thanks rochin yeah it has grown a lot LOL.. i think i have about 160 or so now, and still looking to get more LOL..
Hear are some more pics ..
My 2 new Ladies, 2 mature males and 2 other's i thought i should post (not the best pics though  )


----------



## No One (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi all .. Just some more pics..
hope you don't mind ..


























Thanks for Looking


----------



## Emilyloulou (Nov 13, 2008)

you have got some really gorgeous t's, the blue fang is beautiful


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Nov 13, 2008)

What kind of camera you using??

Wow, you really captured the color on your versi well.  I don't use flash much so i'll try to do the same with my purple form female.  

How big did you say your hysterocrates male was?  One of my females just molted a couple days ago, she might be big enough to breed if that male isn't too large.  she grew quite a bit with her last molt.


----------



## squeaky10199 (Nov 13, 2008)

you should post pics of your l.parahybana after that molt!  i love seeing what they look like after shedding their old skin!


----------



## No One (Nov 14, 2008)

Ice Cold Milk said:


> What kind of camera you using??
> 
> Wow, you really captured the color on your versi well.  I don't use flash much so i'll try to do the same with my purple form female.
> 
> ...


I use a Canon 400D, and i use the built in flash on it.. really does bring out the colours Nicely ..

And i would say the male is about 15cm,, Maybe a little bit bigger . Can try get a proper Measurement if you want..


----------



## No One (Nov 24, 2008)

squeaky10199 said:


> you should post pics of your l.parahybana after that molt!  i love seeing what they look like after shedding their old skin!


Couldn't get to many pics of him, but atleast i got this one ..
And just some other Random T's



























hope you like and thanks for looking


----------



## No One (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi all just thought i would post some pics of my H.incei Mating.
this is the smaller of my 2 females and the male got away unhurt .
So atleast he can still get some more action 


















































































Hope you like and thanks for looking


----------



## No One (Feb 22, 2009)

wow didn't realise it has been this long since i have posted in this thread, 
Just a few shots of my G.rosea eggs, and some other T's.

Feel free to coment if you want, either good or bad i don't mind 
Hope you like. 



































































Hope you like and thanks for looking


----------



## No One (Apr 8, 2009)

been so long and still no coments . LOL just kidding..

Been awhile since i have posted hear so i thought i would post some pics .. 
Needed to rehouse some of my Burrowers so i got a chance to take pics .. 






















Hope you like and thanks for looking..


----------



## m3z (Apr 8, 2009)

Dude that is so cool. i want to breed my spiders so i can see the babys like you have ( SO JEALOUS )


----------

